# Rolex GMTIIc



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

wat a beautiful watch ..looks lovely on you..evryone around says its the finest watch Rolex has....beautiful...thnx a lot for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

asadtiger said:


> wat a beautiful watch ..looks lovely on you..evryone around says its the finest watch Rolex has....beautiful...thnx a lot for sharing :thumbsup:


:thanks, mate. I love it to pieces. :-!


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*Wtf!*

Dude, knock it off. I just bought a UTS Professional Diver Chrono and 3000M -- I don't have any more money. :-|

But seriously, that's pretty much my favorite contemporary Rolex right there. A good friend of mine just bought one, and I have to say that as good as your pictures are (and believe me, they're good), it looks even better in person.

Wear that beauty in good health! |>

Regards,
Adam


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Wtf!*



craniotes said:


> Dude, knock it off. I just bought a UTS Professional Diver Chrono and 3000M -- I don't have any more money. :-|
> 
> But seriously, that's pretty much my favorite contemporary Rolex right there. A good friend of mine just bought one, and I have to say that as good as your pictures are (and believe me, they're good), it looks even better in person.
> 
> ...


:thanks, Adam. I love the GMTIIc, and I have to say I agree with you that there is no replacement for seeing it in person. It's a great time piece.

So, when do we get to see more pictures of your UTS? ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

I rarely use this emoticon but . . .


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> I rarely use this emoticon but . . .


:thanks, brotha!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

your cheating! its impossible to take a bad pic with a watch that perfect! 

its in my top 4 rolexes ever made. its absolutly stunning with the green accents. :-! yours is my fav "new" one. b-)

(other 3 are vintage sea dweller, Paul Newman chrono, vintage pepsi GMT)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> your cheating! its impossible to take a bad pic with a watch that perfect!
> 
> its in my top 4 rolexes ever made. its absolutly stunning with the green accents. :-! yours is my fav "new" one. b-)
> 
> (other 3 are vintage sea dweller, Paul Newman chrono, vintage pepsi GMT)


:thanks...I think...:roll:

You're right, though...of the "new" Rolex models, this one really takes my breath away. The DSSD is also a great one - unfortunately, I only feel that way about it when it's on display. It's too big for normal human wear, unless you are a troll or play for the NBA.;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Betampex (Mar 1, 2009)

Great Watch :-!

Congrats

Paulo


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Betampex said:


> Great Watch :-!
> 
> Congrats
> 
> Paulo


:thanks!


----------



## matthews19 (May 5, 2009)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

matthews19 said:


>


Sweet. Love that TT model!

Welcome to the forum, matthew! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Congratulations BenL !!:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

danielb said:


> Congratulations BenL !!:-!


Thanks, buddy - I'm still in love with this watch since I picked it up a while ago.


----------



## RodrigoSWISSMADE (Nov 1, 2008)

Now thats a beuty. Nice shots. Definitly my first Rolex purchase will be this baby.

Rodrigo.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RodrigoSWISSMADE said:


> Now thats a beuty. Nice shots. Definitly my first Rolex purchase will be this baby.
> 
> Rodrigo.


:thanks, mate. You won't regret it! :-!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Ben, your pics just keeps luring people to the dark side. I'll be sucked in too but I am a willing volunteer. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> Ben, your pics just keeps luring people to the dark side. I'll be sucked in too but I am a willing volunteer. :-d


Hehe, all part of my dark and twisted plan, NS.

But you are not totally innocent, either. You are guilty of the same thing with your Portugese, buddy. ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Here's another one in B&W.


----------



## danielb (Aug 29, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

danielb said:


> Beautiful


:thanks, brotha. Glad you enjoy the pictures.


----------



## Abdon (May 1, 2009)

Simply outstanding!!!

I too shall have mine soon!!!!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Abdon said:


> Simply outstanding!!!
> 
> I too shall have mine soon!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!


:thanks

Can't wait to see your pics, too, brotha. :-!


----------



## Ryan Alden (Nov 19, 2008)

BenL said:


>


really love this one, mate! surely you have very nice Rolex. |>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RYAN ALDEN said:


> really love this one, mate! surely you have very nice Rolex. |>


Thanks, mate! Glad you like the picture. I love my GMT still as much as the first day I brought it home! It's a great watch that's versatile and comfortable. |>|> :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## crazyfingers (Jun 3, 2009)

I LOVE this watch . Great pics!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

crazyfingers said:


> I LOVE this watch . Great pics!


Thanks, brotha. So glad you like the pics.

It's truly a great timepiece. :-!


----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

About time we get some new pics. 

That pics is simply... super! :-!

Yeah, I'm a dork. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> About time we get some new pics.
> 
> That pics is simply... super! :-!
> 
> Yeah, I'm a dork. :-d


Haha, glad you liked it, NS. :-!


----------



## novedl (May 20, 2009)

congrats bro. sensational pix of an outstanding piece(LOVE IT)|>|>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

novedl said:


> congrats bro. sensational pix of an outstanding piece(LOVE IT)|>|>


:thanks, brotha. It sure is a great piece. Glad you like the pictures.


----------



## getmilk (Jul 17, 2009)

beautyful watch ben doesnt this come in mid size as the watch looks rediculously large on your wrist, kinda looks like my yachtmaster does when my 8 year old son wears it :-d


----------



## getmilk (Jul 17, 2009)

beautiful watch ben doesnt this come in mid size as the watch looks rediculosly large on your wrist kinda looks like mine when my son tries it on


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

getmilk said:


> beautiful watch ben doesnt this come in mid size as the watch looks rediculosly large on your wrist kinda looks like mine when my son tries it on


:thanks

Actually it's not nearly as big as the picture makes it look (remember, wrist shots like that). 

And no, I do not believe it currently comes in a smaller size.


----------



## Baker2000 (Jul 26, 2009)

nice watch and foto...cheers.:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Baker2000 said:


> nice watch and foto...cheers.:-!


:thanks, glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice looking GMT! I really like the touches of green.


----------



## amine (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey folks, mine just landed, Ben my friend i am following your kind invitation thanks buddy :-!



















*The sisters* :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

amine said:


> Hey folks, mine just landed, Ben my friend i am following your kind invitation thanks buddy :-!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brotha, this is awesome! Welcome to the club, mate. It's an honor to share this thread you, Amine.

So how do you like it so far? It's probably the biggest Rolex you have, but I like the size. A real beauty, mate (I see you've already learned how to set it correctly ;-))

:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Astronaut said:


> Nice looking GMT! I really like the touches of green.


Thanks, brotha. The green is one of my favorite parts, too.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Luhnk (Dec 27, 2008)

I am not a Rolex fan, but wow, drool officially wiped. Wish I could take pics that good. Well done.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Luhnk said:


> I am not a Rolex fan, but wow, drool officially wiped. Wish I could take pics that good. Well done.


:thanks, brotha. Glad you like the watch.

But it's all the watch - my picture taking skills are not nearly as good as some of the other members here. I'm still practicing.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Midnight (Sep 14, 2009)

o|


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Midnight said:


> o|


----------



## eric.coe (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey budy,

ROLEX is my favourite Brand and i have these gears. And my dad gave me them all.

thank you dad.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Looks fantastic~cheers! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

eric.coe said:


> Hey budy,
> 
> ROLEX is my favourite Brand and i have these gears. And my dad gave me them all.
> 
> thank you dad.


That's great. Do you have any pictures you can share?

Welcome to WUS.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Beau8 said:


> Looks fantastic~cheers! ;-)


:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


>


Ben, it's a pure wonder :-!

Funny, I have this thing for Rolexes with green... I've always been a fan of the green bezel Milgauss too








(not my pic)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> Ben, it's a pure wonder :-!
> 
> Funny, I have this thing for Rolexes with green... I've always been a fan of the green bezel Milgauss too
> 
> ...


Well, it _is_ the official Rolex color, after all.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Well, it _is_ the official Rolex color, after all.


True. ^_^


----------



## wilsoncheng (Oct 10, 2009)

I got mind last year as well.
But how come it look so BIG on your hand? May be you just have very small hand.
Nice close up picture!!!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Reno said:


> True. ^_^


:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

wilsoncheng said:


> I got mind last year as well.
> But how come it look so BIG on your hand? May be you just have very small hand.
> Nice close up picture!!!


I think it may just be the angle the picture was taken at. The watch fits quite well, actually. My wrist size is about 7 inches.


----------



## young2085 (Oct 21, 2009)

What a lovely sisters you have there my friend!

I would love to take the daytona sister out for a dinner and a movie! ;-) :-d



amine said:


> *The sisters* :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

young2085 said:


> I would love to take the daytona sister out for a dinner and a movie! ;-) :-d


You and me both, brotha. :-d


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

great shots! still havent taken the plastic off the end links huh? :-d

busted!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

polaco23 said:


> busted!


Haha, busted...:-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Fabricioab (Jan 6, 2010)

BenL, Again, just AMAZING shots.

Thankz.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Fabricioab said:


> BenL, Again, just AMAZING shots.
> 
> Thankz.


My photography still needs a lot of polishing, but thank you for your kind words. Glad you liked the pictures.


----------



## daxyboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Great collection Ben! I'm green with envy.. You got almost all the watches I dream to own (Pam 111, Tag Carrera and Rolex GMT IIC)! Damn!!! :-!

What is it that you do for a living? Maybe I should start doing what you do.. Obviously, I'm in the wrong career.. o|


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

daxyboy said:


> Great collection Ben! I'm green with envy.. You got almost all the watches I dream to own (Pam 111, Tag Carrera and Rolex GMT IIC)! Damn!!! :-!


Thanks, daxyboy. Glad you enjoyed them. I hope you get your dream pieces soon!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

young2085 said:


> What a lovely sisters you have there my friend!
> 
> I would love to take the daytona sister out for a dinner and a movie! ;-) :-d


Hehe I got the Daytona sister, too. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## NightScar (Sep 4, 2008)

Every time this thread is bumped up I know deep inside that I will something that I am going to want too much but still, I click and click anyway.

Why does this watch elude me so much??? :-s

Nice close-up pic by the way.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

NightScar said:


> Every time this thread is bumped up I know deep inside that I will something that I am going to want too much but still, I click and click anyway.
> 
> Why does this watch elude me so much??? :-s
> 
> Nice close-up pic by the way.


I'm not sure, NS, but for me I can't help but fall for it every time I look at the watch. It epitomizes everything we've all come to love about Rolex sports watches - solid design, classic yet functional features, a touch of green, good wrist presence, versatility, legibility, great looking bracelet, and the list goes on and on...:-!


----------



## pauleharvey (Dec 25, 2009)

That is a beautiful Rolex - I love the subtle green accents - very nice!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

pauleharvey said:


> That is a beautiful Rolex - I love the subtle green accents - very nice!


:thanks, Paul.

It'd be great to see some shot of your Sub sometime, too.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

:-!


----------



## dpj17 (Oct 22, 2007)

Best watch I own, hands down. Great pics Ben!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

dpj17 said:


> Best watch I own, hands down. Great pics Ben!


Very nice, brotha. Thanks for chiming in. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice pic's Ben, Great watch


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Stonechild said:


> Nice pic's Ben, Great watch


Hey, thanks buddy. Glad you liked them.


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

BenL said:


>


I am not too keen on Rolex, but here in this picture, I could see why it has so much appeal. It looks very well balanced, discreet yet very good looking. Great pictures, thanks!


----------



## daxyboy (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Ben!

I remember being inspired by this thread and the nice photos you posted of your GMT IIc...

I know, it's not even close as the quality of pics you take Ben and I got a lot more learning to do when it comes to watches and photography!


----------



## stratct (Jun 17, 2010)

BenL said:


>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> I am not too keen on Rolex, but here in this picture, I could see why it has so much appeal. It looks very well balanced, discreet yet very good looking. Great pictures, thanks!


Thanks for your kind words, mate. I do agree that the GMTIIc is one of the best looking Rolex sports models! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

daxyboy said:


> Hi Ben!
> 
> I remember being inspired by this thread and the nice photos you posted of your GMT IIc...
> 
> I know, it's not even close as the quality of pics you take Ben and I got a lot more learning to do when it comes to watches and photography!


Hey, your pictures looks great - the more the merrier! Thanks for posting.

When did you get your GMTIIc?


----------



## daxyboy (Jan 12, 2010)

BenL said:


> Hey, your pictures looks great - the more the merrier! Thanks for posting.
> 
> When did you get your GMTIIc?


Thanks! I just got my GMTIIc 2 days ago!


----------



## watchestrends (Dec 29, 2009)

Some photos may be done with some PS finishes. However, the watch is my favorite. Thanks for sharing.:-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

stratct said:


>


Thanks, mate. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

daxyboy said:


> Thanks! I just got my GMTIIc 2 days ago!


A big congratulations! Welcome to the club. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

watchestrends said:


> Some photos may be done with some PS finishes. However, the watch is my favorite. Thanks for sharing.:-!


Glad you liked them.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------

